# just a baby



## trillions of atoms (Jun 5, 2008)

well its not alot to look at but its better than nothing.ive put over 20 out sofar and  ive only got a few out in the ground left and some seedlings comming up inside. the creek nearby is dry so the other babies i planted earlier at spot one got dug up and pulled out. (around 6) and the other location i couldnt carry enough water in intime after i found out the creek was gone. i went out of town for a week and they had dried up.

ive only got 5 others so im hoping since they are in better spots they will be ok as they are protected and get plenty of sun and spread.

dont rag on me for the baby just pray for her LOL. i know all the ones i set out will *need* it!

















BEEN DRY!


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jun 5, 2008)

Looking good trillions...I'm sure they'll be fine mother nature and MJ were ment to be together...well good luck and take care...


----------



## FLA Funk (Jun 5, 2008)

Is it a strain or bag seed? Best of luck trillions.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 5, 2008)

i've put a few outside myself. i hope yours do better than mine are so far. looks like its off to a good start. good luck


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 5, 2008)

Did you dig your plants up or someone barrowed them.
Any way your plants look good


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 5, 2008)

this is a williams wonder X afghan from another generous grower online  he sent me several genetics... some mandala crosses along with a jamacian sunshine cross  thanks agian if your out there. im sure youll hear thought the grape vine, plenty of prying eyes! LOL


same strian but photos taken at a different age...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 6, 2008)

kgb if you talking about the ones that were dug up-some i moved because no water and the others it looked as if an animal had kiked them up and chewed. the stalk was the only thing there. these were not protected with chicken wire so i took the chance of them getting ate. this isnt a full on attempt to harvest all i can do now is plant and do what i can when i can if i can... just trying to better my odds. if my job didnt interfere id be growing cannibis and thats it LOL. 

alot of ppl have talked crap because i havent documented huge outdoor yeilds but at least i put forth some effort. i cant complain about no outdoor harvest if i dont try!  all i want is to get some bomb outdoors inbetween the time i have to buy my weed since im not flowering any plants indoors at this time. i leave town for weeks so i understand completely i might not get jack crap! :rotf:

hick....wish me luck!


----------



## Hick (Jun 6, 2008)

a dry spring here too, bro'. 

Best o luck


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 7, 2008)

*May the GREEN MOJO GODS bring ya some rain TOA.  *


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 11, 2008)

thanks guys!!!!!!


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 11, 2008)

that baby is so cute lol


----------



## Melissa (Jun 13, 2008)

*i agree with sport  :hubba: goodluck with her eace:*


----------



## WiTeFiRe (Jun 13, 2008)

Your baby looks really healthy. I wish you luck.

One thing- Your plants must be growing in a humid inviornment(I could be wrong) because of the fat leaves. I prefer my plants to grow in a dryer enviornment.

the leaves will be more slender in a dryer enviornment because of the fast evaporation of excess "stuff" from the leaves.

Also, in a dryer enviornment, the plant will create fore resinous buds to keep it moist, therefore increasing quality.

Just trying to give you some pointers, but your plants ought to put out good yeild  .


----------



## FLA Funk (Jun 13, 2008)

I think your a little off with that one. Its an afghan cross so its indica heavy, thats why the leaves are like that. I have both growing right now in major humidity and I don't think it makes a difference in leaf size. Just my opinion.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 13, 2008)

it is indica dom.... thats why the leaves are fat. they are drooping some because it was just watered. anyway ive been in  philly for over a week and might get back sunday monday- prey the  babies are alive! ive had them outside since they were sprouts so i hope the rain has given them enough. will update when i get home. thanks for posting everyone!!!!


----------



## GrowRebel (Jun 14, 2008)

:ciao:You're growing:watchplant::farm: and that's what counts ... nature is nature ... nothing you can do about that ... 

:fly:... may the Angels Bless your grow and protect and make them invisible to animals and humans ... :hubba:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 17, 2008)

the babies are all alive!

uploading pics, i even have a seedling that hasnt been watered in 9 days only had the pea leaves when i left boy has it grown. i totally forgot about it too!

thank god for rain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

dl photos now 






tossed a seed in this container thinking it wouldnt germ because it didnt pop in the shot glass- tookoff! still a babie but i will plant inground tomorrow 


here the wee un still kikin


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 17, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> dont rag on me for the baby just pray for her LOL.


 

Won't Rag..
Lets Bow Our Head and GIVE this baby a Prayer.!!! 

Looks Good TA


----------



## longtimegrower (Jun 17, 2008)

Sorry guys we have had 20 to 25 inches here since the first of may. But its always like that if your in a dry spot its raining everyday all around you.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 21, 2008)

we got rain today!!!!!! yay!!!!!!!!


means i dont have to go water them for another few days 

i went ahead and cleaned out my old veg room.....will be outfitting with cfls that i just got here shortly. this area was lined with plastic to prevent smell escaping, remnants of grows yrs ago. stay tuned as i outrig this area for babies to set outside 






will be setup for stealth, lightproofed and all.....


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 26, 2008)

ok heres an update, all my babies are fine and alive....YAY!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 26, 2008)

ok heres an update, all my babies are fine and alive....YAY!

they all looked perky but i watered anyway.... heres a few photos 

i got a buddie that got acreage so we will see how the bigger ones turn out too...that grow is farther along aqnd updates of it, my others and the outdoor garden will come up soon. the indoor project has just begun so we shall see!!!!!!!



















all just babies but not for long!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*wish my babies luck please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## FLA Funk (Jun 26, 2008)

Hell yeah trillions, won't be too much longer. Lookin good lookin good. Is that that afghan cross or somthin else?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 26, 2008)

nice and green..lookin good my friend


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 28, 2008)

just got a cfl in there for temporary. ive already lined the outside to light proof (main concern) and got the upper portions of the chamber lined with plastic and the ventilation ducting going out up high in place. i will put 6 layers of 3 mil plastic to help for odor ( sealed at every staple) along with a charcoal DIY filter used last time i used this space. i am rushing this because i needed a place for these seedlings that sprouted today.

will be finishing this  chamber showing pics of lined walls and floors. everything will be insulated (laid a matt down for cold concrete floor and raised up the seedlings off the ground) and  will be clean clean clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!


smell proof as well 


more photos comming up, wish me luck!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 29, 2008)

one top is the afghan X williams wonder- i have three. the two shown are sensi star X skunk number 1. ive got a few crosses sprouted of various parentage. ibls from breeders stock here and afar. it has been soooo dry here and if these plants even live to show sex i will be happy! im not out to have a massive yeild i just want to greaten my odds for some OD smoke.

goodluck to these weeds from me 

the indoor project flower room will be next- lemme upload some fotos of that area


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 30, 2008)

Ok so i said f it and got a new HPS- im going to have a flower space so why not get what i need now. i might just throw these babies under the big light- i also got what i need to line my space halfway- we shall see what i come up with here shortly- still need to take pics of the veg room but im to busy ATM-

stay tuned!


----------



## IRISH (Jun 30, 2008)

looking good TOA  . likin' that new flower room man.:hubba: . you going to sheetrock it, or just throw up some film? ...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 1, 2008)

banjo thats the veg room, the flower spot isnt shown yet- but i will make it a point to get some photos of it too 

im going to line it with plastic seal it up and then film it 

got the hps last night now ive got to get everything wired in there.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok got the hps mounted but have yet to finish sealing up the veg chamber- the flower room is pictured- ive already cleaned it up some and just laid some scrap carpet to make it easier on me when im working on the veg room- the other room is to the right on the first pic you cant see it but i will have photos showing both chambers when i get them lined and cleaned. i will have to make an autowatering system when im out of town if i wish to persue the indoors agian...the main hangup the last time i was inside and having to travel made this short of impossible. now i have more time on my hands and am hoping i can get some nuggs here in the next few months.

im adding photos now


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 1, 2008)

roughly 6X3X4 and the veg room is 6X3 and four being tallest point stepping down gradually


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 1, 2008)

turned on the new HPS- temps have stayed in the mid seventies. sealed it up and we will see how she does in a few hrs. ventilation is running passive for now until i get the new can fan in. have yet to find the old carbon filter and other necessities. will update as i get further!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 1, 2008)

ohh yeah, roots started poking today so tonight i will be transplanting!

i might go for a bed planter as the roots like to run, havent decided on what size containers im going into temp.

ive got 8 growing inside so we will see how they do. genetics are mixed from previous grow- crosses include bubilicious, WW, BB, Cindy-99, afghanss skunk crosses NL's and juicyfruits.  crosses and outcrosses Mixed for when i was going to grow alot outdoors but never did the guerillia thing so i have no idea what some of them are. 

i wont know until they get into flowering what i might end up having in there other than the afghans. :hairpull:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 1, 2008)

ok i got the babies transplanted- i decided on 4 inch containers for now- i know i know transplant the least number of times as possible. but i dont know if i will set these out or if i will put them in the flower room or just flower them in there- i havent decided so the smaller containers will make them easy to move if i have to short notice.... but two of them ive got in a rubbermaid tub. the others i am going to try some new soil mixes and moniter their growth. will be updating here shortly with info on the differences in soil mix.








root poke two days







transplanted... started supercropping them today. will see how they grow later down the road


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 1, 2008)

looks great my friend m new to all this but if you put plastic around to seal out light...what about the room Humdity?  wont it sweat in there..?  IDK...anyway here is my BUMP From BHC #123..and look forward to the flower room..and those wndshield covers work well huh?  KEEP M GREEN


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL- that IS a winsheild cover and is ok...lol its all i had for reflective material laying around for short notice not that the babies need it. the chamber will be sealed with plastic and himidity hasnt ever been an issue nor condensation. plenty of air in and out is the key and i got that. we will see what it looks like lined with some panda film in there eeah?  

thanks for stoppin by brother!!

:bong1:


----------



## IRISH (Jul 1, 2008)

looking good bro, man thats a smorgasborg grow:hubba: . i'm just fixin up a new room myself. good growing...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 1, 2008)

I saw TGBs thread on that cherry malawi- i really wanna try that. imma do some seed research because i need to get something new going as well! 

good growing to you my friend


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice little Babie there TA and I got the afhgan seeds going on too and can't wait for harvest..
I see ur using a HPS for veggie and for flowering what size of bulb ? 
Didn't u buy a MH conversion bulb ?  I got one and it a 400 watter and I haven't been able to use it yet but soon..


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 2, 2008)

i got an MH buld but it didnt work? i was going to take it back yesterday but ive been really busy. i just had a front load washer delivered and that took half the day with out playing in the room inside- i have yet to get ahold of my old HPS and other necessities from the dude i loaned everything out too. sad i give them light, seeds, and everything else to get going and i havent had a call or even heard a rush of wind about it.

this was over a yr ago prolly so im not suprised! i have got to go and get all the other stuff i will need- i got a new staple gun but the size staples are wide crown not narrow crown :hairpull: so i cant even line the room today till i get my **** str8 GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 2, 2008)

Life is here to test us TOA


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 2, 2008)

ok time for an update- got the veg room part lined with plastic and with mylar.Company just came over so no go yet pics comming soon!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 3, 2008)

ok gunna go take pics now....almost done!


----------



## someguy (Jul 3, 2008)

if its made by toa, its gotta be good. ill be watchin this one


----------



## IRISH (Jul 3, 2008)

now that there is a friend, someone who (loans out his grow supplies). , the dude aint even shared a sample huh? hoping he didnt get off with your stuff man. ...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 3, 2008)

ok i got some more work to do- i forgot what a pain it is  to line this area under here- the insulation is making it hard to lay it out like i want to as with the places where the studs are to tack to. ive got most all the room lined with plastic and mylar (the cheep "emergency blankets" in the camping section) of course not "the best" stuff but will acomplish what i need to to do for now. i have yet to seal the room but stink isnt an issue yet so i will have to fix that problem when it comes.

anyway- got the vac out and will vac the room totally out relay my insulating mat down and then start working on bettering my intake and exhaust. my camera batter just went dead so i am waiting to take the pics. but i will update soon- i wish i could put a 400 watt light in this space (im sure i could) but with the heat and the noise for ventilation i will need im not going to even attempt this. i forgot to mention i got this light at home depot for 25 bux- it had been opened but was in perfect condition with a new bulb. its a small 70 HPS. nothing fancy and came with a reflector thats worthless so im going to have to make something. i had a 250 in this space but im amazed at how cool this baby 70 watter runs with minimial ventilation. i think it would be cool if i put three or four in here - hung them on a rail and make a air cooled reflector and this lil space could really put out an sog. we will see if i come across another good deal on a light but this little one is working like a charm now!

thanks for all the kind words fellas  and last time i went to dudes house where he has the light set up the house was vacant so i guess hes a goner!

it didnt help i moved to NY several months after and was living there for about 7-8 months


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 3, 2008)

i know that i can get a 400w for 100 bux but i need a 250- anyone know any good places for a cheep 250??- i dont want to spend 70 bux on a 250 at inside sun when i could get a 400 for 100.

 i guess ill check ebay or craigslist....


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey lookin good TOA

just 1 quick Qs

at what time do you stop supercropping?

I have 3 girls that I have been SC since they were about 4" tall, they are now in the garden and beginning to flower.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 3, 2008)

i pinch hard until i cant pinch no more- well into flowering. when it starts getting hard to pinch- mission acomplished!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 4, 2008)

ok heres some quick pics- lined the entire thing, not sealed and lightproof (light comming out but will be fine when i get the chance to tape everything up).

im keeping the seedlings close but remember there is no reflector therefore lumen content is reduced. i will be making a reflector and removing the ballast out. this will be simple due to the way the light is assembled. if i had four of these in this little space i doubt heat would be a big deal. these little lights are cool!

im really enjoying this little project day by day. really chills me out  

im uploading pics now




























next is to seal it and make it where no light comes out when it is sealed- my neighbor has some mylar i will be gifted so then i will throw that in and have it just to the floor. the emergency blankets are a pain in the *** so i said forget cutting the excess off at the bottom (since its not even necessary). the emergency blankets are temporary along with the one light. if i can get more of these 70watters for cheep it will work but a 250w  with an upgraded bulb would probibly be better for bud density _unless_ i get a few of those others. i need to upgrade this bulb if they even make them for that small of a light?

cleaned the growspace really good and the temps are still mid seventies.... updates as i progress!


----------



## crashul (Jul 5, 2008)

It looks just great. I'm sure they'll be mature good looking women soon.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 5, 2008)

Im ordering a new tds/ppm/ph meter and some other goodies like multi timers and some water/air pumps  The stuff i did loan out is gone so perfect time to upgrade!!!!!!!!!! and might just go ahead an get some panda film since its easy to work with. already found a few other lights. might get a few more of the 70 watters and hang them verticly all around or i might just get two 150 watters that ive found for cheep.... i might just go ahead and do a dwc or two while im at it so i can get a quicker harvest since time is an issue. we will see!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 6, 2008)

yayayayayayayayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ok time for an update- ive got the mylar comming along with some panda film, the new 7 way ph ppm ec tds temp etc etc meter is being shipped (with calibrtation fluid of course) i believe its a hanna?, two 7 day heavy duty 2 way digital timers, 3 150 watt lights, and water pump for my irrigation system im comming up with all will be here in under a week 

ok i got some more medium, castings, perlite, containers,(for the soil stuff)  air pump , tubing, rubbermaid tub, bubble wands, distilled water, and some TAPE SO I CAN FINALLY SEAL THIS BABY UP! 

 nutes and stuff for the hydro ive got to get but i might do like a mini DWC. imma start in a bubbleponics container i will be assembling tonight i hope while i get stoned 

anyway will have pics as i progress as ive got the carbon filter to make too (got the activated carbon today too) and ive got some four inch ducting somewhere i have to dig up as well.

anyway- wish me luck!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 7, 2008)

ok, another update- i got it sealed up real good for now. the ventilation is working GREAT! got the baby bubbler set up and it will work for now.still have to seal it completely up with tape as i ran out of the good stuff sealing the chamber up.  got my ph down,  filter material for the DIY carbon filter comming up, and perlite and vermeculite. i will be doing a diy netcup and bubbleponic how to thread but that is up and comming!

anyway- pics soon as i toil away.....seeds ordered too! 



need fart vent duct and another baby fan.



wow the power surged here from lightning but im suprised it didnt effect anything but the comp...


----------

